# ceiling wire pole



## p.e.trapp (Feb 13, 2011)

i am looking for pole for twist my wire no 12 for steel joist
for my acoustic ceiling

anybody have this pole ?
thanks

p.e.


----------



## grid ninja (Mar 21, 2010)

*pole*

most all dry wall supplies will have that pole, even Hilt has it. for 250 dollars. You can also put you shaft out of your dry wall gun in end of tool. or nut driver works very will. Cool dude in Broken Arrow


----------



## p.e.trapp (Feb 13, 2011)

i dont whant a lager pole
i need a twist wire pole for steel joist

than k s 

p.e.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

http://www.constructionfastening.com/lagmasterplus.html


----------



## p.e.trapp (Feb 13, 2011)

thank s guys 

p.e. :thumbup:


----------

